# Raymarine Dragonfly



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I have it on my boat, and 2 of my friends have them on their skiffs. Best unit for the money period


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I am about 95% positive that one will be on my boat. The only negative to it. Is that is completely stand alone. You cannot interface it with engine or most importantly a CB. I really wanted to tie my CB into it. And take advantage of the latest location signaling. That's the only negatives to one. They seem great and a great price for full spectrum chirp technology.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

What is a CB?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Vhf


----------

